# AR Platform Fans!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was at a gun show in GA this past weekend and they were advertising this!!!! It is AWESOME!!!!

http://youtu.be/l0BgLk1i9yY


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

How much were they selling them for?


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> How much were they selling them for?


$350 is what I have found.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a waste of money and ammo as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

from the manufacturer on another forum 


Atlantic Firearms.com 


Advanced Member












Group: *Business Member*
Posts: 268
Joined: 11-May 06
Posted 18 March 2011 - 06:16 AM 
We are working with the factory on a AK 47 version and a Saiga 12 version but do nto expect these out until later this year . Beta testing should start this summer below is a pic of the AR15 version and they work very well & are real fun to shoot.












_*Atlantic Firearms.com*_
[email protected]
www.atlanticfirearms.com
410 352 5183


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> How much were they selling them for?



Get up w/ me when u r going to work in the morning...might have good news about it!


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

If I had an AR, I would have that.:thumbup1:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> It's a waste of money and ammo as far as I'm concerned...


Anyone who's every used full auto knows that's it's a waste in nearly all except maybe suppression fire and possibly close quarters.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yeah....right !!*

Like I would pay $350 for a FREEKIN' stock. I have probably shot 1,000,000+ rds of full auto fire,surely don't need this. 

If you get one of these...buy your ammo in bulk,install it,and go out and kill them dirt clods. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Like I would pay $350 for a FREEKIN' stock. I have probably shot 1,000,000+ rds of full auto fire,surely don't need this.
> 
> If you get one of these...buy your ammo in bulk,install it,and go out and kill them dirt clods. ---- SAWMAN



Heck, not only am I gonna get 1....But I will be building an AR fer it, since my carbon 15 won't accept the stock! Definitely a lead thrower and anyone that has fired an auto knows it gives you a warm fuzzy feeling all over when you waste a mag... Not to mention the ATF will probably outlaw it eventually so consider it an investment!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

There is a reason why current selective-fire ARs are limited to 3-round bursts... :whistling:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I personally would not put this on any out of the box gun. The main difference between an AR15 and a M16, besides the fire control selectors, lie in the BCG. If your going to do this it would be wise to pony for M16 internals at minimum and depending on how many rounds you're going to put thru it at any given time a good barrel.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*I love me my slide fire stock!*

Got mine when first hit market(Jan i think)Jason,be sure and order the sling attachment also,others don't work.I also got a couple 100 round beta mags that will give you some kick a$$ ZOMBIE CONTROL!Gar-ron-teeded to make you smile!And,yes,start buying ammo in bulk! :thumbup: DON"T HATE THE PLAYER,HATE THE GAME!!:thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wonder if that will work with a 22 upper since it depends on recoil???


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Got mine when first hit market(Jan i think)Jason,be sure and order the sling attachment also,others don't work.I also got a couple 100 round beta mags that will give you some kick a$$ ZOMBIE CONTROL!Gar-ron-teeded to make you smile!And,yes,start buying ammo in bulk! :thumbup: DON"T HATE THE PLAYER,HATE THE GAME!!:thumbup:


To bad the AR platform in 22 doesnt have enough energy to work w/ this.....:001_huh::whistling::001_huh: That would be a great plinker then!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Wonder if that will work with a 22 upper since it depends on recoil???


 
Great minds think alike!!!! IYou hadn't posted this when I responded...:thumbsup: I don't think it would work but I'll try to find out fer sure!:thumbup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

22's will not work.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*I love me my slide fire stock!*

My bad


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

evilsrt said:


> I personally would not put this on any out of the box gun. The main difference between an AR15 and a M16, besides the fire control selectors, lie in the BCG. If your going to do this it would be wise to pony for M16 internals at minimum and depending on how many rounds you're going to put thru it at any given time a good barrel.


*I'm getting both the AR and AK versions, but as you stated, I would not recommend putting it on anything that has not been upgraded to MIL SPEC Springs at a minimum and trigger as well. Semi's were not built strong enough to withstand cong term auto fire.*

*Number one reason, THIS WILL BE BANED!!! It's just a matter of time .:thumbdown:*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

706Z said:


> 22's will not work.


*I sent them an email a while back about a .22 version and this is the email responce. I'm sure lots of people got the same one.*

Sir,
We are currently looking into making new models of the SSAR-15 for other rifles. We will keep our webpage up to date and you can track it there. We have received many other emails like yours and we are considering making one. We are currently in the process for fitting one for the AK platform, after that is complete, we will come out with other models.

*I asked about one for the 10/22 not the AR22's.*



Thank you,
SFS Customer Service


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,I stand corrected,just saw a youtube vid that showed with some modification a S&W M&P with slidefire & right ammo did work for 22.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm all over one for the 22's. Cheap ammo = lots of fun.:thumbup:*


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Better get it now before the price go's up.Surely this will increase demand.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If it will work like this in a 22..........
Those are the 25rd mags he's using.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Well,I stand corrected,just saw a youtube vid that showed with some modification a S&W M&P with slidefire & right ammo did work for 22.


SWEET!!! My lil' un would love that!!!!:thumbup: Big un will LOVE it too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I'm getting both the AR and AK versions, but as you stated, I would not recommend putting it on anything that has not been upgraded to MIL SPEC Springs at a minimum and trigger as well. Semi's were not built strong enough to withstand cong term auto fire.*
> 
> *Number one reason, THIS WILL BE BANED!!! It's just a matter of time .:thumbdown:*


You will probably be fine with stock internals. Most of the tier one and two semis on the AR market today are built with similar quality and materials to the full auto versions.



evilsrt said:


> I personally would not put this on any out of the box gun. The main difference between an AR15 and a M16, besides the fire control selectors, lie in the BCG. If your going to do this it would be wise to pony for M16 internals at minimum and depending on how many rounds you're going to put thru it at any given time a good barrel.


I really don't foresee it an issue in using a semi auto bolt carrier. The main difference will be the slight extra weight. Although it may help for quality control purposes since most M16 BCGs get extra checks such as high pressure tests, magnetic particle inspection and are shot peened for hardness.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Where are you going to shoot full auto? MOST ranges will not allow it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

mekell said:


> Where are you going to shoot full auto? MOST ranges will not allow it.


Off my porch brother.....


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Off my porch brother.....


LOL, that's right!!!!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Jason said:


> Off my porch brother.....


LOL... i love it!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jason said:


> Off my porch brother.....


Thats right!
Someone else has been rip'n full auto in my area on weekends lately and burn'n through some ammo.....might as well help!!!:thumbsup:


----------

